# Employment > Permanent Listings >  Experience Designer- Second Story, NYC, NY

## erika.katayama

Second Story is a network of design studios focusing on responsive environments, story-driven experiences, and experience innovation. For more than 20 years, we have conceptualized, designed, and developed environments that educate, immerse, and activate across the cultural and brand space. 
We are seeking a versatile Experience Designer to design rich, innovative, and immersive experiences. Second Story Experience Designers pay close attention to audience needs and wants and work with all other specialists to ensure that every project ultimately takes a human-centered approach. They realize that design elements across multiple mediums must come together to choreograph not only the audiences physical journey but their emotional journey as well. Since this involves both digital and physical artifacts, Experience Designers are skilled at working within both the digital and physical worlds.  
CORE RESPONSIBILITIES

Conduct research
Observe the environment and audience on siteInterview stakeholders and target audiencesIdentify and become familiar with existing content Organize and categorize information into meaningful structuresContribute to ideation and crafting of creative conceptsDesign and facilitate collaborative workshop sessions with stakeholders and audiencesPrototype -> Test -> Learn
Create digital and/or physical prototype(s) of the experienceCreate and execute testing protocols to evaluate the prototypeDocument and help implement iterations to the design based on learnings Work collaboratively with the entire project team for the duration of the project 
THE CANDIDATE MUST

Be a keen observer who is able to intuitively anticipate human needs and wantsBe a critical thinker who enjoys solving complex problemsBe passionate about design, technology, and artBe an effective storyteller and communicatorEmbrace experimentation and approach design in an iterative manner, refining through various levels of fidelityThrive in an interdisciplinary environment and be invigorated by collaborating with a diverse teamBe informed about design trends, but intrinsically motivated by the adventure of breaking boundaries to create something new and differentBe passionate about detail, quality, and the pursuit of artistic excellence, demonstrating true artisanshipBe authentic and honest with a unique worldview 
SKILLS & EXPERIENCE

Strong knowledge of the design process in order to deliver complex projectsAbility to clearly articulate ideas (sketch, verbal, and written)Fluency in diverse interactive formats ranging from mobile and web applications to immersive interactive surfaces and environmentsAbility to create interfaces that engage individuals as well as groups in both physical and virtual spacesFamiliarity with tools that allow for multiple fidelities of prototyping (Illustrator, SketchUp, After Effects, etc.)Adequate knowledge of physical materials and their propertiesProfessional degree and 2+ years experience in the areas of User Experience, Interaction Design, or Industrial DesignExperience designing for both digital and physical components(BONUS) Experience designing for environments 
This position will be located in New York City with a competitive, comprehensive salary and a benefits package that includes medical, dental, disability, employer-contributed 401(k), and professional development funds. 
Please send your cover letter, resume, and portfolio to joinus@secondstory.com

----------

